# Can you remember when driving licences had to be renewed



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Every how many years?
We've just had reason to check when we passed out driving tests, checked on our German licences and both said 1978 :frown2: I have a copy of my last paper licence which of course they went by for my German licence, and the licence was valid from 78 when it was last renewed in the UK. I'm sure it won't make any difference, but if it did where would we get an actual date from officially, anyone know?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Every how many years?
> We've just had reason to check when we passed out driving tests, checked on our German licences and both said 1978 :frown2: I have a copy of my last paper licence which of course they went by for my German licence, and the licence was valid from 78 when it was last renewed in the UK. I'm sure it won't make any difference, but if it did where would we get an actual date from officially, anyone know?


It may be difficult because I believe records now just state "start date before 30 January 1976" for groups entitled prior to that date.

You could try to check your driving record at https://www.viewdrivingrecord.service.gov.uk/driving-record/licence-number. You need your NI number plus your UK Driver Number


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought the old paper licences only needed renewing when changing address, reaching 70 or after a driving ban - unlike the new ones which are every 10 years.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I've asked Chris and he and I think the same as Peter. We never renewed them, unless there was a specific reason, until reaching the age of 70.

What is the system in Germany, Jan?


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I seem to remember that the original red book driving license was for life and only changed to be renewed at 70 when they introduced the paper one. I passed my test in 1966 but nowhere does that show on my current license.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought they got rid of the paper portion of the licence a couple of years ago, when it all went electronic.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Jan
I believe the old red book driving licence, pre DVLA, had a life of three years.
I did a search and found this

"By way of background, DVLA began issuing driving licences in 1973. 
Previously, *red book style driving licences* were issued by Local 
taxation Offices and were *valid for a maximum period of 3 years*. As 
drivers renewed their red book licences between 1973 and 1975 the 
details were converted to a computerised record. The majority of missing 
entitlement claims are those where the driver claims to have passed a 
test prior to the driver record being converted from local authority 
records to the DVLA database. Experience has shown that some individuals 
held separate red book licences for car and motorcycle entitlements 
while others held a licence containing both. This appears to have caused 
some difficulty when records were transferred in the 1970's."

This purports to be from the DVLA but is dated some 8 years ago.

Kind regards.

p-c


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

peribro said:


> I thought the old paper licences only needed renewing when changing address, reaching 70 or after a driving ban - unlike the new ones which are every 10 years.


Correct only need to replace if a material change. I have lived at the same address for the last 31 years & still have my original pink paper licence. It does make me laugh when someone asks to see my licence to confirm my identity though as no photo.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I thought they got rid of the paper portion of the licence a couple of years ago, when it all went electronic.


That is correct they did get rid of the paper portion of the photo licence. A paper licence though is still legal until it has to be replaced, as others have said, because of certain events


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

All very strange, neither of us remember having a red book licence, I passed my test in 1964 Hans passed his in 1963.
My licence must have been renewed several time I expect because of change of address, but I was sure they had to be renewed periodically. I have a copy of my old
licence in front of me, £5.00 to change the address valid from 04.08.1978 to 02.09.2014 when I was 70.
Howsomever, Hans was at the same address all the time and his licence was also changed in 1978.
Our German licences are the photo card type and when renewed in 2010 valid for life, but since then the rules have been changed and we will need to renew in *2033* , we will probably have a new address by then :grin2:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...e_in_Germany&usg=AOvVaw3JzDhxAw1u1nLmD7zd-4Z6


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just a ferinstance these are my old licenses. But the HGV one goes back to 1972.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

my old paper licence runs out in 2024 when i will be 70

barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Young kid then Barry.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

powerplus said:


> hi all
> 
> my old paper licence runs out in 2024 when i will be 70
> 
> barry


Yes thats how it goes in the UK Barry, not here though :grin2::laugh:

You then have to renew it every 3 years I think. Or?

The question about when did we pass our test was on an online insurance application, I don't expect its important, 40 years driving experience should be OK don't you think?:laugh: 1978 or 196o something makes no odds I'm sure.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

powerplus said:


> hi all
> 
> my old paper licence runs out in 2024 when i will be 70
> 
> barry


Young fart


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

thanks kev but dont feel it


barry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The last time I did an online search for car insurance the drop down menu for the driving licence question only went up to "over 10 years".


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

powerplus said:


> thanks kev but dont feel it
> 
> barry


You just need a younger woman :wink2::wink2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> The last time I did an online search for car insurance the drop down menu for the driving licence question only went up to "over 10 years".


It´s all to do with no claims bonus Pat, we could only transfer 5 years to our German insurance because it said Max NCB on the UK certificate.
Maybe the max is now 10 years?
We are on 18 years NCB with our German insurance.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

I started driving in 1961 at 17 years old and a yellow book provisional licience when i passed my test i was given a paper to use with it till it expired ithen applied for the red book liciencewhich cost 5 shillings and lasted for 3 years both were issued by notts county council.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

It's not often that I ever have to give a year for when I passed my test but I was 17 so I just add that on to my birth year - when asked the specific date I make one up that was 17 years later!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, Jan, I think the insurance companies may vary. I seem to remember one that was "over 15 years". 
Do you protect your no claims bonus? I never do because i don't trust insurance companies to honour it. We used to take out the "legal protection" part of the insurance. Another rip off. Many years ago we had occasion to use it and they did not honour it. They just went 50/50 with the other company involved.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Yes, Jan, I think the insurance companies may vary. I seem to remember one that was "over 15 years".
> *Do you protect your no claims bonus*? I never do because i don't trust insurance companies to honour it. We used to take out the "legal protection" part of the insurance. Another rip off. Many years ago we had occasion to use it and they did not honour it. They just went 50/50 with the other company involved.


Yes we do, in this country its best to insure your Granny if you've got one :grin2:
The insurance paid without any quibble when a certain person made a mistake with the petrol/diesel pumps :frown2: made no difference to the no claims bonus.
We have a legal insurance, but I'm not sure if there is also automatically one with the policy.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We pay an extra €80 a year for the Legal 'Protection'. Not sure it's worth it but just be sods law to need immediately after we cancel.
It's mentions disputes with neighbours and as we have a real bitch of a neighbour it could be necessary.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> We pay an extra €80 a year for the Legal 'Protection'. Not sure it's worth it but just be sods law to need immediately after we cancel.
> It's mentions disputes with neighbours and as we have a real bitch of a neighbour it could be necessary.
> 
> Ray.


All insurances are paid hoping you will never need to used them.
Our house is insured against flooding, heaven forbid we should ever have one, but it is a possibility. We are also insured against other natural disasters, the paint on our windows and doors was ruined by a hail storm a few years ago, the insurance paid up.:grin2: No increase in fee the next year.


----------

